# Canadian Womens' Ride Day - 2015



## tirediron (Jul 20, 2015)

For the second year in a row, I've covered the Canadian Women's Ride Day, a motorcycling fundraiser by and for women.  This year there were almost 140 women on motorcycles who met for a three hour, 40 mile ride through the backroads of southern Vancouver Island to raise money in support of women's causes.  As always, comments/critique are appreciated.



1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice Job!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Jasii (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice series John. The Harley's are such a treat to watch and hear. 
Pic 3 is the one for me. Loved it.
Jasii


----------



## tirediron (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks Jasii - yep, they do make a noise, that's for sure.


----------



## Woodsman (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice job and good for them.  Pic 3 is my fav too


----------



## snowbear (Jul 21, 2015)

Argh.  I'm having a hard time deciding which is my favorite out of the first four.

Nice job and good for them.


----------



## C. Brian Kerr (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice set.  #10 is my pick


----------



## otherprof (Jul 21, 2015)

tirediron said:


> For the second year in a row, I've covered the Canadian Women's Ride Day, a motorcycling fundraiser by and for women.  This year there were almost 140 women on motorcycles who met for a three hour, 40 mile ride through the backroads of southern Vancouver Island to raise money in support of women's causes.  As always, comments/critique are appreciated.
> 
> Very nice coverage of the event. Were you riding for any of the photos? e.g. 6 or 10?
> 
> ...


----------



## tirediron (Jul 21, 2015)

Y





Woodsman said:


> Nice job and good for them.  Pic 3 is my fav too


Thanks!



snowbear said:


> Argh.  I'm having a hard time deciding which is my favorite out of the first four.
> 
> Nice job and good for them.


Thanks!



C. Brian Kerr said:


> Nice set.  #10 is my pick


Cheers!



otherprof said:


> Very nice coverage of the event. Were you riding for any of the photos? e.g. 6 or 10?


 I was riding for most of them - if you look closely in #6 you can see me shooting over the shoulder of my buddy who was driving the bike.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice work John, #3 is my fav too! It's my dream to own one of these beasts!


----------



## baturn (Jul 21, 2015)

I like them all, John. So no favorite , but I am curious as  to where the last one was taken, as I don't recognize it.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 21, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> Nice work John, #3 is my fav too! It's my dream to own one of these beasts!


Thanks Raj - I have to admit, I don't recall see many Harleys or Harley-like bikes in India when I was there.


baturn said:


> I like them all, John. So no favorite , but I am curious as  to where the last one was taken, as I don't recognize it.


Cheers!  That's right at the south entrance into Cowichan Bay, as you come down the long hill.  I'm standing on the waterside, right near the kayak rental place on the water side, shooting south.


----------



## baturn (Jul 21, 2015)

Haven't been down there in many years. Guess I need to go for a drive.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 21, 2015)

baturn said:


> Haven't been down there in many years. Guess I need to go for a drive.


Sounds like it to me, and since when you do, you'll only be just over the hump, give me a call!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 22, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Raj_55555 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work John, #3 is my fav too! It's my dream to own one of these beasts!
> ...


----------



## tirediron (Jul 22, 2015)

2008 - in Chennai.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 22, 2015)

tirediron said:


> 2008 - in Chennai.


Lol.. Of all the cities, you visited chennai? How was the weather? 
I've never been to Chennai, but visit
Bangalore I'm sure you'll spot a few!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 22, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > 2008 - in Chennai.
> ...


When you're not paying for the ticket, you go where the person who is paying sends you!   I think the weather is best described as stupid-hot and crazy-humid!


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 22, 2015)

tirediron said:


> For the second year in a row, I've covered the Canadian Women's Ride Day, a motorcycling fundraiser by and for women.  This year there were almost 140 women on motorcycles who met for a three hour, 40 mile ride through the backroads of southern Vancouver Island to raise money in support of women's causes.  As always, comments/critique are appreciated.
> 
> 6.



So that's got to be you riding pillion in the mirror. Looks like they slowed down for you to take the shot.

Joe


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 22, 2015)

Nice set John


----------



## tirediron (Jul 22, 2015)

Ysarex said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > For the second year in a row, I've covered the Canadian Women's Ride Day, a motorcycling fundraiser by and for women.  This year there were almost 140 women on motorcycles who met for a three hour, 40 mile ride through the backroads of southern Vancouver Island to raise money in support of women's causes.  As always, comments/critique are appreciated.
> ...


C'est moi!  We're coming to a "stop" sign; apparently in bikerese, that simply means slow down.  Given that the parade was 140ish bikes, it never got much above 100km/h (60mph).



MSnowy said:


> Nice set John


Thanks Mike - birds of a different feather!


----------



## Donde (Jul 29, 2015)

Looks like you were aboard in number 6 and not holding on to the handlebars! Wonderful set.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 29, 2015)

Donde said:


> Looks like you were aboard in number 6 and not holding on to the handlebars! Wonderful set.


 Thanks!


----------

